# Recommendations for builders in Tavira area



## Fran D (Aug 18, 2018)

My mother passed away at the start of this year and I have inherited her two bedroom village house in an area not far from Tavira. I am trying to find a builder, preferably English speaking, who would meet us in to discuss the possibilities of renovating/refurbishing the property. Can anyone recommend any builders, thank you?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Fran

Just contacted friends in Sao Bras and Tavira and asked. Reply I got was... 

"The only one I'd trust to do a Good job, would be Vitalyi, who does all my work, and who does all Keith's work too.
Tel 966 842 880.
He speaks good English."

Hope this helps. I have seen his work at both friends houses and it is really first class :clap2:


----------



## Fran D (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks very much for your quick response, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Let me know how you get on


----------

